# way cool



## mark handler (Sep 25, 2014)

video wont embed


----------



## mjesse (Sep 25, 2014)

So, can we have a hint?


----------



## cda (Sep 25, 2014)

I think it shows him dancing


----------



## mark handler (Sep 25, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=720267718040478&fref=nf


----------



## mjesse (Sep 25, 2014)

Way cool indeed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 26, 2014)

I want to see the video where he unloads


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 26, 2014)

Brent.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 26, 2014)

Agree, way cool


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice...........................


----------

